# Polishing briar?



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

I recently picked up a nice used pipe from eBay for around $7, and tried to clean it up nicely. I ended up using a tiny bit of Pledge on the outside and around the wooden top rim, avoiding the meershchaum liner. To make absolutely sure that there wasn't any polish residue on the meer, I went around the edges of the liner with an alcohol-dampened towel, this time avoiding the wood parts.

But then I realized Pledge that Pledge probably isn't the best thing to clean pipes with, especially if it accidentally comes in contact with the smokeable parts :hmm:

What do you guys use for pipe polishing? Did I do any serious damage?


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

chu2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently picked up a nice used pipe from eBay for around $7, and tried to clean it up nicely. I ended up using a tiny bit of Pledge on the outside and around the wooden top rim, avoiding the meershchaum liner. To make absolutely sure that there wasn't any polish residue on the meer, I went around the edges of the liner with an alcohol-dampened towel, this time avoiding the wood parts.
> 
> ...


FAVOR spray polish, find it at ACE Hardware
Tal~


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I use Olive Oil. 100% safe.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Minute I saw pledge I was thinking the next sentence would read "and when I lit the bowl my pipe burst into flames." Sorry, had to say it I have nothing of use to add


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I polish pipes that I refurb with a dry polishing wheel on a rotary tool. I keep three wheels dedicated - one for brown polish, one for applying carnuba wax and one dry for buffing after waxing. Some guys say not to use a rotary tool but I've done it a hundred times - just take your time and be carefull. If the screw on the end on the wheel or the shank of the wheel hit your pipe they may leave a mark.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

The best product I have found to use (and which I make sure to have several cans on hand of at all times) is *Arango Briar Pipe Wipe*.

_"Beautifies and protects pipes and mouthpieces. Helps retard rubber oxidation. Safe on stained and/or varnished pipes when used according to directions. Briar Pipe Wipe is a sophisticated blend containing beeswax. Emulsified with lemon oil and mink oil to create a high gloss luster to fine briar pipes and rubber mouthpieces. Briar Pipe Wipe will not build up or clog the pores of your briar when used according to directions. This is because Briar Pipe Wipe is designed to "burn itself off" as your pipe is being smoked."_

:rockon:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Garys4598 said:


> The best product I have found to use (and which I make sure to have several cans on hand of at all times) is *Arango Briar Pipe Wipe*.
> 
> _"Beautifies and protects pipes and mouthpieces. Helps retard rubber oxidation. Safe on stained and/or varnished pipes when used according to directions. Briar Pipe Wipe is a sophisticated blend containing beeswax. Emulsified with lemon oil and mink oil to create a high gloss luster to fine briar pipes and rubber mouthpieces. Briar Pipe Wipe will not build up or clog the pores of your briar when used according to directions. This is because Briar Pipe Wipe is designed to "burn itself off" as your pipe is being smoked."_
> 
> :rockon:


Yup. The same.

Supposedly if you soak the towel you use (or general terry cloth or simply something nice and soft that wont scratch) up real good, like REAL REAL GOOD. Spray one side of the towel, flip it over and spray the other. Not so its dripping wet but very moist to the touch. Then let 'er dry for a day or so. Voila! You likely have a pipe polisher for the rest of your life. Cereally! It will likely never need to be re-soaked and it will always have enough 'juice' in it to do the job over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

I second the using Briar Pipe wipe. It makes it shiney and new looking and doesnt leave any kind of residue you may taste when smoking. I use it on my pipes when Im away from my shop and cant use the buffin wheels.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Uelrindru said:


> Minute I saw pledge I was thinking the next sentence would read "and when I lit the bowl my pipe burst into flames." Sorry, had to say it I have nothing of use to add


Ha Ha Ha! Cracked me up! People here at work think I'm a psycho now!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Halcyon II buffed with a microfiber. Great stuff.


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont have access to a buffing wheel or carnuable wax so i grab a stick of burts bees lip balm.
Cut a piece off it, put it on a cotton pad and rub it hard onto my pipes. Gives it a nice matte shine.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I use carnuba on an $80 bench-top buffer


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

What type of carnuba? ie from a block or do you use a carnuba car wax? Where do you purchase it?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Steel Talon said:


> What type of carnuba? ie from a block or do you use a carnuba car wax? Where do you purchase it?


I seriously doubt car wax would work. I use block carnuba. Basically the speed of the buffer melts the wax onto the buff and then onto your pipe where it returns to a solid and very glossy finish with a noticable depth


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Steel Talon said:


> What type of carnuba? ie from a block or do you use a carnuba car wax? Where do you purchase it?


I had picked up carnauba blocks from Cup O Joes a long time ago, however, their site no longer seems to have it. Try emailing or calling them Cup O' Joes - Largest Selection of Dunhill Pipes and Pipe Tobacco


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Steel Talon said:


> What type of carnuba? ie from a block or do you use a carnuba car wax? Where do you purchase it?


I get my Carnuba from Ebay. Look in the pipe section. I get it there all the time... then I got the $80 buffer/polisher (also from ebay) and it works like a champ. I can restore a pipe to like new condition in an hour or so. No more bleach baths  woo hoo


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

You can get it from some hobby/woodcrafting websites as well.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> You can get it from some hobby/woodcrafting websites as well.


Woodcraft here has it as well as the real pipe cleaning kit if you have a buffer/polisher that accepts 8" wheels. It's 70 bucks but comes with all three wheels, the three polishes and instructions.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Does the Briar Pipe Wipe clean AND polish?


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Does the Briar Pipe Wipe clean AND polish?


I believe that would depend on your definition of "clean." Personally, I've found it to behave more like a polish or shine. . . but I reck'n it somewhat cleans the exterior of the pipe during its application as well. But I most definitely would not categorize it solely as a "pipe cleaner."

IMHO the biggest benefit of the product is its retardation of oxidation characteristics and performance to my pipes' vulcanite and ebonite stems. With Cumberland and other such harder stem materials, oxidation really is no issue.

Have I confused you more? (sorry)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Garys4598 said:


> I believe that would depend on your definition of "clean." Personally, I've found it to behave more like a polish or shine. . . but I reck'n it somewhat cleans the exterior of the pipe during its application as well. But I most definitely would not categorize it solely as a "pipe cleaner."
> 
> IMHO the biggest benefit of the product is its retardation of oxidation characteristics and performance to my pipes' vulcanite and ebonite stems. With Cumberland and other such harder stem materials, oxidation really is no issue.
> 
> Have I confused you more? (sorry)


I'd also say that depends on your idea of polish


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Tried out the wipe and my pipes look great. Did what i could with my rusticated pipes, but I think spraying the polish on a few pipe cleaners would be better for getting between the nooks and crannies.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I recently tried the Arango spray. It certainly doesn't give a deep shine like carnuba, and it probably doesn't clean like a magic eraser or something, but my pipes are noticeably nicer looking now. The thing is, one can is big, the cloth lasts, supposedly, for ages after the treatment. How could they possibly get any return business?


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

I use Vodka and a combination of kielbasa and pierogies to polish my pipes


----------



## HauntedMyst (Jul 17, 2010)

Chu2,

Don't use pledge. It doesn't actually have any wax. Use Favor or Briar Pipe Wipe sprayed on a rag as recommended. Its great stuff for using in between real polishing with carnuba wax

Car polishes may say 100% Carnuba was but that just means it used pure carnuba as part of the mix. Don't use car polish. They have synthetic additives to make the wax mailable which will over time clog the pores of your pipe.


----------

